# What would you say my hair color is?



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

Ever try to take a scalp selfie? This is the best one. As you can see, I cut my own. I didn't realize how thin it was getting, either. Doesn't look that bad from the front. My mom had the same color and she called it "champagne".


----------



## JaniceM (May 4, 2020)

I'd say platinum.


----------



## Wren (May 4, 2020)

Ash blonde ?


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2020)

I never would have thought of it, myself, but I like your mom's word for it!


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2020)

"Frost on the Window Pane?"


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2020)

Silver / grey and it’s gorgeous. 
I happen to love silver hair. 
It’s a great background for adding cool colours so they stand out. You could be a ‘rocking the silvers’ type of gal.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 4, 2020)

debodun said:


> Ever try to take a scalp selfie? This is the best one. As you can see, I cut my own. I didn't realize how thin it was getting, either. Doesn't look that bad from the front. My mom had the same color and she called it "champagne".
> 
> View attachment 102844


Moonlight shimmer...


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

Yes I think champagne is right...a slight pinky  golden colour to it....


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

I looked a photos of ash blonde, platimun and champagne. I could hardly tell the difference.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 4, 2020)

debodun said:


> I looked a photos of ash blonde, platimun and champagne. I could hardly tell the difference.


What about frost on the window pane and moonlight shimmer?

Did you come up with anything on those?


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

No. Google images isn't displaying on those.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 4, 2020)

It looks gray to me.


----------



## Meanderer (May 4, 2020)

Somewhere, under the rainbow?


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 4, 2020)

My first thought was platinum - no offense, it's lovely - but I carpeted my prior house in that platinum color and it was impossible to keep clean  /-;


----------



## Sassycakes (May 4, 2020)

*Whatever the color is I love it.*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)

Plantium would be my first pick...


----------



## IrisSenior (May 5, 2020)

I agree it is champagne.


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2020)

It's a beautiful colour no matter what you call it.


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

Maybe I will try to photograph it AFTER I shampoo next - I had just finished mowing the lawn when I did this one and I was fairly sweaty.


----------



## charry (May 5, 2020)

debodun said:


> Ever try to take a scalp selfie? This is the best one. As you can see, I cut my own. I didn't realize how thin it was getting, either. Doesn't look that bad from the front. My mom had the same color and she called it "champagne".
> 
> View attachment 102844






looks grey.......debodun.......but very nice..

when i first started dying my hair , before highlites.......i had a lovely colour put on....called Intoxicating Ivory.....oh it was lovely.........x


----------



## JustBonee (May 5, 2020)

Wonder why hair that is "white"   is called so many different names ...


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 5, 2020)

I agree it looks champagne to me.


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

My paternal gramdma had fine really white hair (except the times she came right from the beauty parlor, then it was blue - LOL). My maternal grandma had coarse kinky dark gray (salt & pepper) and my mom had what she called "champagne" . From left to right - paternal grandma, maternal grandma, mother.


----------



## toffee (May 5, 2020)

silver grey /


----------

